# Common Theme Photo Gallery - July 2011



## yustr

The topic for this month is...Bridges and what they span.


----------



## sjb007

From our local park....


----------



## Dori1960

I love the low POV on this one, adds to the mystery!


----------



## DonaldG

It has a very strong 'vanashing point' too


----------



## DonaldG

One from Italy a couple of weeks ago and then a couple of rope bridges

The bridge over a long step-way to the bottom of the village.










Both rope bridges over a children's play area on our local park 

My daughter trying to recapture her childhood!


----------



## Dori1960

I love the first one! It has a peaceful feeling about it!
Did your daughter recapture her child hood? :wink:


----------



## zuluclayman

a couple here - first one is a footbridge on a walking track in nearby bushland, the second is an image taken with my ancient Nokia phone with a 2MP camera - I sometimes like the softness and noise in the images it gives - lends this one (with a little help from Photoshop) a retro, 60's postcard effect.


----------



## yustr

Goldstar Bridge - You're likely to see more of this one.


----------



## sjb007

From our local nature reserve. Slightly smaller than Goldstar Bridge :grin:

BTW Great photo's everyone!


----------



## zuluclayman

another couple of bridge pics - these from a small town just inland from the south coast of NSW - Nelligen


----------



## WereBo

Although I posted these in a separate thread, some months ago, they fit the topic well :grin:

They were taken at Eltham Palace, the childhood home of Henry VIII and later the Courtauld family (Famous for Courtauld Carpets).....





































The stripey-lawned area was once the moat during Tudor times, but neglect and silting filled it in to how it is now.


----------



## oscer1

2 bridges one railroad, expands rock river.


----------



## Done_Fishin

Brilliant photo's everyone .. Donald I especially liked this one of yours , looks really interesting, must be lots there to explore and photograph ..


----------



## zuluclayman

another local bridge - spans the Hunter River and connects Stockton, Newcastle's only suburb north of the Hunter River, to the rest of the city by road - long way round though - a couple of minutes by passenger ferry across the harbour, 20-30 minutes by road :laugh:

This is taken from the Stockton side:


----------



## Dori1960

These bridges are all wonderful!!
The Skyway Bridge in Tampa FL. 









Taken at a local park


----------



## Done_Fishin

Nice Dori .. first one looks like it would be nice to take my bike up ... and enjoy the downhill freewheel & rest :smile:

Haven't got much in the way of bridges but I'll be passing by a few soon hopefully ..


----------



## Dori1960

You would kill yourself going up and FLY going down! :laugh:

Thanks for commenting!


----------



## WereBo

Here's one not for cycling on.... :grin:


----------



## Dori1960

Yikes!


----------



## Done_Fishin

haha .. so authorised entry is OK !!! :laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin

Dori1960 said:


> You would kill yourself going up and FLY going down! :laugh:
> 
> Thanks for commenting!


both ways looks like a piece of cake .. maybe I could organise a group ride, I know a few other crazy cyclists like me that would love to join in .. :smile: .. 

sorry about the hijack folks .. :wave:


----------



## Will Watts

Chain bridge in Budapest:









(Not happy with this edit yet :smile


----------



## Dori1960

Stellar shot!!!! ray:


----------



## WereBo

Beautiful night-photo there someguy


----------



## Done_Fishin

great shot, someguy


----------



## yustr

NIce shot Guy. 

I would have tried to add a few more seconds to the exposure so that the traffic lights streaked but more importantly so that there was a bit of detail in the darkest areas (river beyond the bridge and building areas in the left & right foreground.)


----------



## Will Watts

Thanks for the comments. I had quite a small amount of time, and no tripod, to take that one. I will edit it a bit more.

Nice photography from everyone else also, there have been some impressive shots posted whilst I've been away :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

Not much in the way of bridges here so I took these photos a couple days ago 

same (almost) view just a change of focal point 

1.)









2.)









here are a few more with different aspects of the same area 

3.)









4.) Note I was being watched here :smile:









5.) This one was when I dunked my waterproof camera in the water .. experimentation


----------



## WereBo

I love the flower's 'In-yer-face' red contrasting against the background, along with the ghost rising out the water effect :wink:

Re: #3, it's a pity the spiky flower wasn't lit a little more. I suspect you were in macro-mode, so the camera's flash would have likely passed over the top and washed the background out instead though - I hate it when that happens :laugh:

I like the movement in #4, with the waves frozen in time along with the fountain









I suspect you hit the button, just a wave-trough hit the camera. It's given a nice 'wall of water' image, with the ripples patterning it - Excellent! :grin:


----------



## Dori1960

Wonderful shots! I love how you showed the same view in different perspectives. Very creative!!!


----------



## Done_Fishin

Thx .. I always try to take many more photo's than I need, apart from not costing anything to develop any more, sometimes the shots don't pan out as I hoped and at other times they aren't properly focused or even skewed .. something I am consciously trying to fix ..

here's another shot of one of those strange looking red balls .. but no bridge this time 










I think the flowers are irises but it's the first time I have seen the main flower die and leave this remnant


----------



## WereBo

In theory, the proddy-objects should be the seed-heads, seeing that the flower itself has died and dropped - Again, they show beautifully against the background :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

I was working on the same theory but again I have never seen such a seed pod ..


----------



## Done_Fishin

btw werebo, I very very rarely use the flash because it tends to destroy rather than enhance my photo's .. when I have used flash I tend to cover the flash with a bit of white soft tissue so that some light gets through but not get the full blast.


----------



## WereBo

Yep, ditto here - I think I've only used the flash less than a dozen times since I got this camera and a lot of them weren't needed (according to the 'auto' settings). I haven't tried using a tissue on my present camera though, I'm not certain about it cos the sensor is in the lens and assumes the flash is undiffused, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## DonaldG

As it is the last day for contributions to the Bridge theme..

The Clifton Suspension Bridge. Designed by Isambard Kingdom Brunel. The bridge spans the Avon Gorge, at Clifton, Bristol, UK. As it implies, the river below is the river Avon.


----------



## DonaldG

More from the Clifton Suspension Bridge ...

































These last two are from each end of the bridge - taken with 300mm telephoto to get the foreshortened effect.


----------



## WereBo

An excellent sequence of shots of a grand old bridge there Donald, and with some of our most beautiful scenery too ray:

I had the pleasure of driving over it very many years ago, back when I was camera-less - All I had was my eyes :grin:

Now, if they can design some tech to transfer 'mind's-eye' pics to a monitor..... :laugh:


----------



## DonaldG

WereBo said:


> Now, if they can design some tech to transfer 'mind's-eye' pics to a monitor..... :laugh:


Yeah - If only...

Brunell designed it in the era of the Horse & Carriage. The width and toll booths show that admirably.


----------



## Dori1960

Wonderful shots!!


----------



## Done_Fishin

I know its late but I only managed to grab these Friday night and had no way to upload before today .. Night shots


----------



## WereBo

There's some lovely skyscapes there DF, lovely rich colours - I also like #4 of the bridge, with the tower as the focal-point, in the background


----------



## yustr

Lovely DF.

I too like #4 but I find the tower a distraction. I'd be tempted to remove it in PP. (I know you don't have PS but maybe Donald will get the hint and give it a go. I'd do it but my comp w/PS has been taken over by my daughter for a couple more weeks.


----------



## Done_Fishin

These photo's were taken just a short while after my "sunset" thread .. just as long as it took me to climb a rather daunting hill on my bike and then get on to that bridge. I loved the red hue on the skyline that evening especially after having taken the earlier sunset shots 

from my vantage point on the bridge I shot these too 














































Some of the photos have been cropped down, I think it improves the picture by making them long and thin, accentuating the panoramic effect


----------



## Dori1960

Lovely shots! What is the tower on the hill in the second one?


----------



## Done_Fishin

Forest Ranger Tower I believe .. from when there used to be a lot of trees around .. sadly the trees got burnt but there is a lot of dry grass and stuff around so it's still required .. It can also be seen in the first photo, I used max zoom to grab the second shot


----------



## Dori1960

Thanks!!


----------

